# LG 65" G6 Signature Series 4K OLED on display



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

On Monday, February, 1st we're schedule to receive and set-up our 2016 65" G6 Signature Series 4K OLED TV for our store demo display. 

I can't be any more excited and that's from a personal love for high performance video displays to my being so fortunate to be seeing for the first time the next generation in display technology, luckily it's my personal favorite display technology, behind PDP and that's obviously OLED. 

Here's my 65G6P OLED Signature Series .pdf data sheet.

-Robert


----------



## gadgtfreek (Oct 13, 2014)

Robert will you be carrying the C and B series when they come out?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, and B6 and C6 are due in June 2016.

-Robert


----------



## gadgtfreek (Oct 13, 2014)

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes, and B6 and C6 are due in June 2016.
> 
> -Robert


Great, thanks.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Very cool behind the scenes of LG's "Man From the Future" 2016 Super Bowl spot.

We'll have the OLED65G6P Signature Series OLED TV on display in our showroom tomorrow. 

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry I've been on "radio silence" for our G6 early launch and our personal store demo unit. 

Today we moved the G6 to our store showroom and set-up a dedicated G6 room for the 2106 Signature Series 4K OLED TV. 










Just to give you the bottom line on this new TV..... the picture looks stunning!

We've scheduled our G6 launch party for this Saturday, 10am - 5pm and Monday from 8am - 8pm. Hope to see many Hometheatershack.com members!

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Enjoying morning java with our G6!










-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just received the good news that my 2016 G6 Signature Series 4K OLED allocations are shipping next week! And we're scheduled for weekly allocations.

Great times for video enthusiasts and the premium TV market. Now we can see 4K with OLED's pure black infinite contrast, Dolby Vision, HDR10, P3 color, PQ digital gamma and 10-bit panels. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Our ship came in! 

The first allocation of LG's 2016 Signature series 4K OLED TVs arrived yesterday and every order will ship tomorrow. 

Very exciting times for video enthusiasts.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

:-0


Love it, Robert!!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's a photo of the G6 wall mounted by our custom a/v techs. 

More photos of the G6 custom installed are on our site.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

HDTV Test just published David Mackenzie's G6 review. We spent a few days reviewing several G6s in our totally black theater. 

Check it out here.

-Robert


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

When shall be taking curtains off from 77 inch signatory. Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sometime in October for the 77" G6 Signature Series. We ordered one for our showroom and a few clients.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I was reading that the g6 is the same as the e6. But the G6 just has larger size available and the soundbar attached only. Any truth to that?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

the_rookie said:


> I was reading that the g6 is the same as the e6. But the G6 just has larger size available and the soundbar attached only. Any truth to that?


I believe that is true...


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

If so, is now the time to replace my Panasonic plasma with a OLED E6? Or is the next generation/yearly line up going to be the best bang for your buck version?

Or should i wait a few years for samsung to finish up QLED?


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Live long and prosper my friend whether u upgrade now or wait 5 years down the road to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> If so, is now the time to replace my Panasonic plasma with a OLED E6? Or is the next generation/yearly line up going to be the best bang for your buck version?
> 
> Or should i wait a few years for samsung to finish up QLED?


If you are still happy with the image on your Panasonic plasma (I know I am with mine) then the longer you can wait the better and cheaper OLED TV's will become. If you are really looking to get one now then wait for the inevitable price drops on the current models when the new ones are announced.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Overall the Panasonic plasma is pretty bomb, but my 46" is a little small for my taste. How do you want some better dynamic contrast with the brights and darks on screen. mostly I also want the newer technologiesl Like I've been looking forward to greater color bit depth, having HDR and hopefully an improvement and Claire resistance for the screen .

Plus I think the overall picture quality would be a big step up. The only questions I have are how do analog sources look on it ? The Panasonic does not like analog video signals, 480 P and smaller as fine as I have my Wii and PS2 hooked up sending for 480p signals with component it's fine, just when I'm running as video and below has when the signal looks like Doodoo. Doesn't even except signals that are 240p?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just received our first allocation of 77" G6 Signature Series 4K HDR OLED TVs. We received 11 of the 12 we ordered, not bad for our first allocation.

LG did a good job in building crates to protect these TV for safe transportation.

I'm bring one to the NY Audio Show in NYC, November 4 - 6. Should be a nice display at this great high-end show.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the most current model?

And largest offering too? Is it normal to see the release of the flagship so late in the year? Isn't it the same panel as the one released earlier this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

It's not unusual for the larger screen sizes of flagship models to launch later in the year. Another example this year is Sony's new Z9D 100" UHR HDR TV that launches next month.


----------

